# LAKME Nail Paints Swatches



## shoppingaholic (May 15, 2013)

Lakme is one of the top makeup and skincare brands in India. Here are the swatches of Nail Paints from the brand. These images belong to me and my site.



  	Lakme Color Crush in 07 swatches




_Lakme Absolute Fast and Fabulous Going Green_ swatches



_Lakme Absolute Fast and Fabulous Popping Pink  _swatches




_Lakme Absolute Fast and Fabulous Flaming Orange swatches_




_Lakme Absolute Fast and Fabulous Crimson Fire swatches_




_Lakme Absolute Fast and Fabulous Purple Fix swatches_




 [h=2]Lakme Cremes Nail Paint in 242 - An Eggplant/Brinjal Purple Shade swatches[/h]  	 



Lakme Absolute Nail Tint in Kiwi Martini Swatches


----------



## jeanweigel (May 30, 2013)

I liked only few shades here. Lakme has some other very nice shades I happened to see.

here


----------

